# Bowling alley wood



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

When they demoed the bowling alley in Clear Lake a few years ago, I picked up a lot of wood from there. I can't use it all and don't want to burn it and don't really feel right selling it. I've made some furniture with some of the wood. A standing desk and a cabinet and a few other items. Additional picture is an oak log that I picked- I actually have 2. Those are good for someone to maybe turn a bowl out of that crotch piece.

So, my request is that if you want any of it, you have to make something good with it- not a workbench, but something fun. You'll need friends to load it. I'm keeping some for myself, but you'll have more than enough to keep you busy. Trailer pretty much required. The chunks are heavy and long. Don't show up in a ford ranger expecting to get anything.

The smaller piece- maple, about 1-1.5 inches thick. Most pieces are about 10" wide, but you can see that it is strips put together with cut nails through the sides.

The big piece is pine about 42" tall and up to either 16 feet long. 2" thick or so. Again, it is strips put together with cut nails. I think I have one 16' and one maybe 8' (didn't measure and haven't moved it in a while. just ball parking here)

This wood isn't just for someone to run it through a planer and viola, all good. No, it will take some craftsmanship & patience to make it shine. But, you will find nothing like it elsewhere and not for the price. PM me if you want any of it. Posted here because I have a feeling woodworkers will appreciate it as opposed to those that may just want it and use it as firewood.

Here are some photos. of the raw stuff. I'll upload a finished product in a later post.


----------



## greg77 (May 22, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I got a few strips of the maple and made some pens. Really nice wood


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Giving this one last shot. I hate to cut and burn...but it has to go..

Can pick it up any time next week, starting Monday.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Give Hawkins @ Hawkins Furniture in Rosenberg a call @ 827-341-0479-He works with that stuff & quit the craftsman-He made me an island in my kitchen with the top from a bowling alley with pin markers & arrows-It is beautiful-Please do not burn it.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

dont want to burn. it is great stuff. 

has to go within the next month, though. moving...


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I could use some hard maple for a couple of furniture projects. 

Could it be broken down into manageable pieces with a track saw?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

I would use a crummy blade, but sure. The thinner maple will be cuttable with a carbide blade (nails) Nails are more or less on a pattern, so maybe able to get through without tagging a nail. 

The thick maple, I am not giving away (the actual bowling alley part) the thinner stuff is the lead up, or between the lanes. Thinner is 1-1.5 inches thick, as I recall


----------



## Bluewave281 (Jul 10, 2014)

Do you still have some of the wood left?


----------



## oldrich (Apr 10, 2012)

If you have any wood left I would like to get some from you, I am working on some scout projects that I could use some wood on. Thanks.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

yes, plenty left.


----------



## oldrich (Apr 10, 2012)

sent PM with contact info.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

In Oklahoma they make guitars out of the leftover bowling alley wood:

http://www.drmojoguitars.com/66-bowl-guitar/


----------



## JAKAVELLI (Apr 15, 2015)

I can take it off your hands. Any luck it is still around?

Jake 832-435-6514


----------



## armyguy (Apr 28, 2009)

SaltyTX said:


> yes, plenty left.


Do you still have some of the bowling ally wood? I would love to get a hold of some


----------

